# i7-3770K @4,4GHz WaKü



## MuellUlme12 (1. August 2016)

*i7-3770K @4,4GHz WaKü*

Hallo Communtiy,

ich habe nun seit einiger Zeit auf meinem i7 eine WaKü von Enermax (Liqmax II 240) verbaut. Im Idle hat meine CPU ca. 35Grad und in Spielen wie z.B. GTA V (Hohe details) 55-64Grad. Selten erreicht die CPU (z.B. in CoD AW) die 70Grad und leicht mehr.
Ich testete den i7 mit Prime95.

Ich habe bei Hardwareoverclock einen Test mit der selben Kompaktkühlung gesehen mit viel niedrigeren Temperaturen (max. 47,6 Grad).
Link: Enermax Liqmax II 240 AIO Wasserkühlung im Test| Review | HardwareOverclock.com

Jetzt ist die Frage, liegt das an der CPU, habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder verwirrt mich der Artikel nur ?

Danke im Vorraus

System:
AsRock Z77Pro4
i7-3770K @4,4GHz mit ENERMAX LIQMAX II 240
16GB Ram
XFX Radeon HD 7870 DD BE
120GB Samsung SSD
2TB Toshiba
530W BeQuiet Bronze 80Plus
Belüftung:
Vorne: 1x 120mm (Luftzufuhr)
Hinten: 1x 120mm (Luftabfuhr)
Boden: 1x 120mm (Luftzufuhr)
Oben: Radiator mit 2x 120mm Enermaxlüfter 3 Stufig (Luftabfuhr)


----------



## ACDSee (1. August 2016)

*AW: i7-3770K @4,4GHz WaKü*

Die Lösung ist denkbar  einfach. Die geben dalta Temperaturen an, also gemessene Temperatur abzüglich Raumtemperatur.
 Du müsstest also noch deine Raumtemperatur abziehen, um einen vergleichbaren Wert zu bekommen.
Dann dürften sich die Werte ziemlich annähern.


----------



## MuellUlme12 (1. August 2016)

*AW: i7-3770K @4,4GHz WaKü*

Also sind unter Last bei 4,4GHz die 70Grad normal und ich habe nur etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## ACDSee (1. August 2016)

*AW: i7-3770K @4,4GHz WaKü*

Kann man so zusammenfassen. Die Jungs von HardwareOverclock geben sogar explizit an, wie sie gemessen haben und welche Werte sie angeben. Exakt eine Seite vorher: Enermax Liqmax II 240 AIO Wasserkühlung im Test| Review | HardwareOverclock.com 

Wenn es bei deinem Gehäuse geht - und die Schläuche reichen - könntest du den Radiator in die Front setzen, Lüfter als pull dahinter setzten sowie hinten und oben eine Lufter ausblasend installieren. Dann saugt die Liqmax immer frische Luft an und die Temperaturen dürften noch einige wenige Grad nach unten gehen. Dadurch, dass die Lüfer die Luft durch den Radiator ziehen und nicht durch drücken müssen, geht das zudem etwas leiser.


----------



## MuellUlme12 (1. August 2016)

*AW: i7-3770K @4,4GHz WaKü*

okay, ich verstehe.
Habe wohl einen Satz überlesen.

Danke für deine Antworten und noch eine schöne Nacht


----------

